
OpenJDK Mobile - rogerthis
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/mobile/
======
rogerthis
Also, this email is quite interesting:
[http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/mobile-
dev/2015-Decem...](http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/mobile-
dev/2015-December/000002.html)

